# Can someone clarify confusion of the CBA Stock



## Dpkmelb (14 May 2020)

I am new to stock market, but this looks weird, i have taken screenshot now at 4:10 pm.
Why some people offered buy price of 73.89 when market price is 59.11 and seller price is 53.20.

If you offer higher price does it mean they get any priority. What price they will end up paying, their quoted buy price or market price.


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2020)

Just search Open and Close auction
This question has been asked many times.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/312170/


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 May 2020)

Dpkmelb said:


> View attachment 103462
> 
> 
> I am new to stock market, but this looks weird, i have taken screenshot now at 4:10 pm.
> ...




It's normal behaviour during the closing auction

https://www.selfwealth.com.au/why-is-there-a-large-difference-in-bid-and-offer-prices/


----------

